# What is your favorite



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

airgun? Springer, pump, pcp, co2,? .177 or .22 What got you into airguns? How often do you shoot them? Plinking or hunting or both? I just thought this would be interesting reading for everybody.


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Well is shoot a little different airgun then you all may be use to. I shoot a Compressed air gun with .177 caliber pellets. My gun is for target shooting. I shoot for my college.

http://www.feinwerkbau.de/ceasy/modules ... PageId=120

And i shoot strictly standing with it at 10 meters. This is a high precision air rifle, not for hunting or fun, but for precision target shooting.

lax


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I had a number of air pistols when I was a kid. What got me into serious airgunning, though, was Bullseye match shooting. It was only a step from there to Air Pistol matches. Like the other poster - it's 10 meter competition with very serious air guns, rifle or pistol. My wife bought me very nice FWB match air pistol. It remains one of the most expensive and accurate guns that I own.
About a year ago, however, I went and bought one of the BIG Korean PCP rifles. It is, literally, a blast to shoot. The "pellets" are .457 cal slugs that I swage up from .45 ACP bullets.
Pete


----------



## moron88 (Mar 4, 2009)

i have 3 rifles (all .177) that i shoot in my backyard and a makeshift shooting range in my room. on is a daisy red rider spring piston, a daisy grizzly single pump pnumatic pellet bb repeater, and a crosman 760 pumpmaster multi-pump bb/pellet repeater. i do standing position only.


----------

